# Updated kid [pics part one ]



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Havent had internet that upload pics very well, so I wasnt able to show off the kids. So here are some pics to show them off now, hope you all enjoy.

This is Lola 3 month old [the black and white] The brown moonspot is unnamed yet. Then Sunflow is the La boer. Sunflow and the moonspot are about 2 month old.










Couple week old boer cross. This is the doe that her mom is a mini la mancha bought at the auction pregnant. Shes getting so big.










Another pics of the moonspot doe. The other in the background, the brown and white is a Nubian alpine that we got from the local farmers market they were selling goats for meat for $30... but we got her as a pet. So sad, they were all bottle feed and so sweet.










Nubian cross . Gypsys buck. So weird he was all brown when he was born.










Cowies bucks. They are La mancha nubian cross



















more coming in another thread....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are really cute...  ...glad you were able to share with us......you done good..... :thumbup: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

theyre very cute!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

they look so sweet!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

those are great pictures. Very adorable.  

Suellen


----------

